# here are some pic of cyprichromis,sand sifter and featherfins cichlids



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

3 pages.....
Enjoy

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=279522

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice pics! Keep em coming!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

You and your friend have some amazing cyps!


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks guys.. I will post new pic every few week, still have few different types. As soon as they colour up, I will post pic.


----------



## kienoihn (Nov 13, 2012)

i just got chance took some pics of my cyprichromis leptosoma jumbo kitumba.


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice pic ken...


----------



## kienoihn (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you shawn I love this group.


----------



## kienoihn (Nov 13, 2012)

here is the video of my cyprichromis leptosoma jumbo kitumba when they in breeding action on monday the 7th of JAN 2014.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Great pictures of very beautiful fish


----------



## kienoihn (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks greg you also has amazing pics and plant tanks.


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

Kigoma cyprichromis ( blue tail and yellow tail male)



Utinta ( blue tail and yellow tail)


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

All your cyps are so nicely colored up.

Could you tell us what you feed, what your water change schedule is, whether you use RO/DI or any kind of buffers, etc?


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

I feed them brine shrimp flake and northfin pallets, water change every week 10-15%. I use age water, lime and lava rocks. No buffer, Toronto water is perfect for lake tang cichlids. Also I give them every week frozen high-pro cubes. And of cos you need a good camera and lots of patients.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

What kind of frozen high protein foods?


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

bbs frozen cubes, any thing high pro. Ask fish store.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanusan said:


> bbs frozen cubes, any thing high pro. Ask fish store.


I don't care what the LFS says, I'm asking you because I like your results.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Your cyps are out of this world! Thanks for sharing....lol now I need a new tank for some of my own 

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you cindy...


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

more pic:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=279522&start=60


----------

